# audio cd toimimaan??

## luukkpe

Ongelma on "taas yksi" audio cd ei suostu toimimaan, kscd ilmoittaa et tarkista oikeudet levyä ei voi ladata. Myöskään k3b ei edes tunnista asemaa, mutta esim. gentoo asennusromppu liittyy ja näkyy (toimii siis), mut audio cd ei.   Laitan tohon kopion fstabista.

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            defaults,noatime        1 2

/dev/hda3               /               reiserfs                noatime         0 1

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,user     0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

/dev/hda4               /mnt/win        vfat            noauto,users,exec,umask=000     0 0

/dev/hdb1               /mnt/omat       ntfs-3g         noauto,users,exec,umask=000     0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

Saattaa olla tyhymä ongelma, mut näit mulla riittää. Silti Gentoossa pysyn, opin hitaasti mutta varmasti. Ai nii meinas ihan unohtuu mites toi dvd puoli toimis.

----------

## tmr

Audio-CD:itä ei pysty mounttaamaan, koska kyseiset lätyt eivät sisällä minkäänlaista tiedostojärjestelmää.

----------

## luukkpe

Jos yksinkertainen kysymys saa yksinkertaisen vastauksen niin miksi ihmeessä ette perusta salaseuraa, haluan oppia ymmärtämään gentoota, jos joku viksu neuvos

----------

## tmr

Joo, oli turhan pikaseen luettu kysymys. Minun veikkaus on, että käyttäjä ei kuulu cdrom ryhmään, asian voi tarkistaa komennolla 'groups'.

Jos käyttäjä ei ole cdrom-ryhmässä:

1) komenna 'gpasswd -a käyttäjä cdrom'.

2) Kirjaudu ulos (siis KDE:stä ja kaikista konsoleista, jos epävarma niin uudelleenkäynnistys) jne.

3) Kirjaudu takaisin ja kokeile uudestaan.

Jos taas on, vika on joku muu..

----------

## luukkpe

Pitääkin kokelilla tota, ja sori et moitin teitä auttajia, niin monet bropleemat on selvinnyt teidän avullaja (' :Embarassed: ')

----------

## luukkpe

olin kyll tyhymä ko en tota tajunnut, et pitäähän se kuulua cdrom ryhmään. No nyt toimii oikee hyvin. (' :Laughing: ')

Toinen kyssäri on et kuis saan dvd:t näkyy/kuuluu, pitääkö fstab:iin jotain muutoksia tehdä.

----------

## Obi-Lan

Data DVD vai elokuva DVD? Data DVD voi mounttia niinkuin normi cd:nkin, elokuva DVD vaatii oman ohjelman esim. ogle tai mieluummin mplayer.

----------

## luukkpe

Homma pelittää muuten ihan ok, mutta en saa päivittäneeksi ollenkaan järjestelmää. Enkä myöskään saa asennetuksi Gnomea, aina on joku error. Tossa loppuosa gnome-lightin as. yrityksestä.

>>> Emerging (13 of 55) dev-python/pyopengl-2.0.0.44 to /

 * PyOpenGL-2.0.0.44.tar.gz MD5  :Wink:  ...                                   [ ok ]

 * PyOpenGL-2.0.0.44.tar.gz RMD160  :Wink:  ...                                [ ok ]

 * PyOpenGL-2.0.0.44.tar.gz SHA1  :Wink:  ...                                  [ ok ]

 * PyOpenGL-2.0.0.44.tar.gz SHA256  :Wink:  ...                                [ ok ]

 * PyOpenGL-2.0.0.44.tar.gz size  :Wink:  ...                                  [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking PyOpenGL-2.0.0.44.tar.gz  :Wink:  ...                              [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking PyOpenGL-2.0.0.44.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/pyopengl-2.0.0.44/work

 * Applying config.diff ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Applying pyopengl-2.0.0.44-fix_togl.patch ...                          [ ok ]

!!! ERROR: dev-python/pyopengl-2.0.0.44 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 708:   Called src_unpack

  pyopengl-2.0.0.44.ebuild, line 34:   Called built_with_use 'dev-lang/python' 'tk'

  eutils.eclass, line 1617:   Called die

!!! dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r1 does not actually support the tk USE flag!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

Miun hoonolla enklannilla en saa muuta tollkua ko toi dev-python/py.....  kenkkuilee, mutta mitä voin tehdä?

tux ~ # emerge --update --deep --newuse world

Calculating world dependencies... done!

!!! Error: the =kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5* package conflicts with another package;

!!!        the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

tossa on kun yritän päivittää, mikä on vikana?? meneekö taas kerran as. uusiksi vai mikä avuksi  :Sad: 

Mulla on tosiaan toi enkku nii kehnoo etten jymmärrä juuri pätkääkään, et ihan selkokielellä jos joku voisi auttaa.

----------

## Obi-Lan

Ensimmäinen error kertoo, että sinulla on USE flägeissä (eli lipuissa) merkitty tk, josta toi python paketti ei tykkää. Tämän voit korjaa:

```

echo 'dev-lang/python -tk' >> /etc/portage/package.use

emerge python

```

Toinen errori kertoo, että sinulla on jokin paketti joka estää khelpcenterin asentamisen. Ensinnäkin voit lyhentää tuon käyttämäsi komennon seuraavalla:

```

emerge -uDN world

```

Ja jos lisäät optioihin p:n niin saat listan mitä toi haluaa päivittää ja siellä lukee myös mikä paketti estää tuon asentumisen, siinä rivillä tais lukee block, joten voit pastee sen rivin vaikka sitten tänne, eli seuraavasti:

```

emerge -uDNp world

```

----------

## Flammie

 *Obi-Lan wrote:*   

> Ensimmäinen error kertoo, että sinulla on USE flägeissä (eli lipuissa) merkitty tk, josta toi python paketti ei tykkää. Tämän voit korjaa:
> 
> ```
> 
> echo 'dev-lang/python -tk' >> /etc/portage/package.use
> ...

 

Tarkalleen ottaen luulisin, että ongelma on tosin siinä, että jokin ebuildi haluaa tietää onko pythonissa tk-tuki päällä vai ei, mutta vanhempi pythonin ebuildi ei tätä kerro. Ongelma toki korjaantuu yllä mainitulla ratkaisulla, mutta vain siksi, että sen sivuvaikutuksena python päivittyy versioon jonka ebuildi osaa kertoa tk:nsa tilasta.

----------

## luukkpe

Nyt sain päivityksen toimimaan, yksikertaisesti vaan --umergellä poistelin sitä mukaa "palikat" jotka heitti herjaa. Käytän xfce4, mut kde:stä oli asennettuna vaan kdebase saadakseni käynnistyksen valintaruudulle (kai sen valintaruudun olis saaanut xfce4:äänkin)

Gnomen haluan asentaa koska se on minusta käytännölisin työpöytä, mutta nyt näyttää hyvältä Poistin myös coldplugin koska sekin herjas, enkä tiedä tarviiko sitä ollenkaan (Slackwaressa ei ainakaan).

Kiitoksia hyvistä neuvoista

----------

